# Happy Birthday Galatians220, PaulCLawton



## PB Moderating Team (Jan 18, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Galatians220 (Age: hidden)
-PaulCLawton (born 1984, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Jan 18, 2012)

Birthday wishes to you both.
Margaret, I often think of you. Hope you are going well and have a lovely day, followed by many blessings in the year to come.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Paul and Margaret . Paul it is a pity I don't know you well enough to say something more intelligent (or perhaps even less so) but I do pray God will bless you, guide you, and hear your prayers in this coming year.

Dear Margaret, as with Ruby, you are such a joy to me. You have been such a comfort and strength in my own way. I'm so glad you were born . I pray such blessings for you today, and this year. (((an immense, happy hug)))


----------



## turmeric (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! May you have a very blessed day today. Your strong faith is an example to us.


----------



## christiana (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Margaret and Paul!! May our Lord bring special blessings!


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Margaret and Paul!*


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday(s)!


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks very much folks


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 18, 2012)

Aw, thanks very much, everyone! And Paul, *happy birthday to you, too! * It's such a blessing and a treat to *know* such wonderful brothers and sisters in the Lord!  *My sisters here -- you know... * 

Again, *thank you *and may the Lord bless everyone here!

Love in Him,

Margaret


----------

